# Battery to Battery Chargers



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

For a while now I have considered fitting a battery to battery charger to my truck. The basic principal is that an alternator produces much more power than is drawn from it and once the charge unit has sensed the vehicle battery is back to an ideal voltage, a large charging wattage is diverted to the leisure batteries, which are also monitored by voltage.

Has anyone used one? Do they confuse the on board systems? Any battery damage at those charge rates? More technical on site below.

Sterling Power


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello PhilK, I have one fitted. It works well but it does confuse the Electrobloc in our van, Sterling know this and warn about it. It works perfectly well but the Electrobloc will not see it charging, it will only see the state of charge correctly when the batteries are fully charged, it then begins to count down the usage as normal. It has not harmed the batteries, Regards, Alan.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi 
i have one fitted to van and wired it independently of van system, original charging system is as normal, i wired the b-b charger to two 110 amp wet lead batteries, then wired thru relay so that the power only linked with exsisting power when engine was switched off via a norm closed relay, a fellow member came up with idea jean luc, it works very well. we never look for hook up now, in the 6 months have had fitted have topped batteries up with min water once , does as says on tin


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

We fitted one about five years ago using Sterling's installation diagram. Used big battery cables and didn't touch any existing systems. It has worked perfectly from day one. Our two 110A lead acid leisure batteries always show as fully charged (the van's leds show discharge in thirds) even after a long rally.
Bob


----------



## Graham101 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a Sterling battery to battery fitted to my CI Mizar when purchased over two years ago. It works great and has given no problems. Ihave used Sterling products in the past on my boat both to boost battery charging via the alternators and an invertor to run a microwave. I have also had a Battery master fitted to provide some charge back into the starter battery when on campsites with electric hook-up as the charger only charges the service batteries and not the starter battery.

Separately, I have had a gas generator fitted (Teleco) which worked out cheaper than the Ethanol charging systems adevertised and do not have to carry any addition fuels. It works great and means I use campsites less and less with no problems of batteries running down. It also runs the microwave and other appliances up to 2000 watts. It obviously adds a bit of weight but this is no problem to me. 

Cheers


----------

